# Pax got thanks for tipping email



## RandoRider (Mar 1, 2019)

I got this so maybe Uber is trying to encourage tipping. 

I’ve been a rider a long time and admittedly I always tip so if this only sent to the tippers it’s worthless but I’ve never received anything like this before.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

lyft sends the same email, as far as i know


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

RandoRider said:


> I got this so maybe Uber is trying to encourage tipping.
> 
> I've been a rider a long time and admittedly I always tip so if this only sent to the tippers it's worthless but I've never received anything like this before.


Thanks Rando


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Try harder Uber!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I think I recall getting a similar email along with the ride receipt a while back.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Not a bad idea from U/L. They're well aware of driver dissatifaction and aren't willing to pay more, so the least they can do is try to eek more $$$ out of pax to send to the drivers. 

I'm sure we'd all be happier if tips increased two-fold because U/L patted pax on the back for tipping, giving them a warm fuzzy for their generosity.


----------

